
How voice technology will change our lives forever - lenkendall
http://www.thedrum.com/news/2016/08/18/how-voice-technology-will-change-our-lives-forever
======
gregonicus
The future is bugged.

------
red_blobs
I don't think it will be the death of the search box. I don't want 10 people
yelling into their voice-activated device while I'm trying to do research at
the library.

